# Limassol meetup!



## Prada.M (Feb 22, 2011)

HEllo
i have just moved to Limassol a few days ago..for work purposes....I am kinda nervous about living in a new country again and want to try and experience all I can and I know meeting new people would be an awesome part of that! It would be great to catch up etc.. Hope to hear from you guys soon 

<3


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Would like to meet up when we are in Limassol soon.


----------

